# List of 'Sideloadable' apps?



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Is there a stickied list anywhere?

Cause I'm racking up a ton that either aren't in the Amazon store or are list as incompatible, but work fine on my 8.9" Samsung tablet.

Working:
*1MobileMarket *- Do not use apps unless you are 100% sure you can trust them
*ADWLauncher *- I haven't found a way to change the (ugly) wallpaper nor a way to add widgets
*Clipper* - Not as useful with no 'active' notification bar
*DirecTV *- I couldn't stream, but was able to set items to record on my various boxes
*Dropbox*
*Gmail *- PM me for detailed installation instructions
*Google Chrome* - I'm shocked at this one
*Next Issue*
*NFL Fantasy 2012*
*NFL 12*
*SiriusXM*
*Speedtest.net*
*YouTube *- And it is gorgeous full screen

*KBoards User Adds*
*

CBC Hockey
ESPNFC
NBC Sports Talk
NHL Gamecenter
Friendcaster
Xfinity 
Zinio*

Notable NOT Working - They install, but either Force Close, error or just don't work
Keyboards - I've found that most keyboards can't handle the Home/Back/Search bar that pops up. The keys on the right are cut off. So you can install, but have to deal with that frustration
Swiftkey 3/Thumb Keyboard were tested 
Google Drive
NFL Sunday Ticket

See here (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,133265.0.html) if you're looking for the file(s) to sideload.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If we did have one, it would have been for the original Fire.  Are apps that work on the 8.9" Samsung assured of working on the 8.9" Kindle HD?  From looking at the various apps that Amazon offers, it seems to me that things sometimes work on one device but not another, depending on the "tweaks."

If you are going to test these on your new Fire HD 8.9, I'd say post them here!

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll add to my original post


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to be clear, Jesslyn, the comments in your OP reflect your experience on your Samsung or on your Fire 8.9 HD?

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just to be clear, Jesslyn, the comments in your OP reflect your experience on your Samsung or on your Fire 8.9 HD?
> 
> Betsy


On my Fire HD

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent!    Thanks for doing this.

Looking forward to trying some out myself.

Betsy


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Zinio works, thank goodness, so one can read periodical subscriptions on ALL devices.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Does getjar work on the HD?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hadou said:


> Does getjar work on the HD?


GetJar is an alternate App vendor. I believe they do have a downloadable 'store app'. I've not tried it as I've not heard comforting things from folks about their quality control. 

In other words, apps from GetJar are more likely to have malware or intrusive permissions than that found on other app store sites. Amazon is probably the most 'vetted' of the lot -- which is why there are a lot of things not even available. Even Google's Play store is pretty much wide open. . .but if you use reviews on any of them you'll be able to figure out the ones that people tried and found wanting -- they're not shy about warning others if they're not up to snuff.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> GetJar is an alternate App vendor. I believe they do have a downloadable 'store app'. I've not tried it as I've not heard comforting things from folks about their quality control.
> 
> In other words, apps from GetJar are more likely to have malware or intrusive permissions than that found on other app store sites. Amazon is probably the most 'vetted' of the lot -- which is why there are a lot of things not even available. Even Google's Play store is pretty much wide open. . .but if you use reviews on any of them you'll be able to figure out the ones that people tried and found wanting -- they're not shy about warning others if they're not up to snuff.


Just so you know, Google has instituted stricter controls for malware. Also, Amazon approved a few fake apps recently, so mileage may vary on either store. The best thing to do is to educate yourself on the app's permissions. For example, if an app requests the permission to make calls, but is a screensaver, you know you have a problem


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Another sports freak here. So far I've gotten loaded

NHL Gamecenter
ESPNFC
CBC Hockey


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ginaf20697 said:


> Another sports freak here. So far I've gotten loaded
> 
> NHL Gamecenter
> ESPNFC
> CBC Hockey


Adding.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh and NBC Sports Talk and Friendcaster too.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Jesslyn said:


> Is there a stickied list anywhere?
> 
> Cause I'm racking up a ton that either aren't in the Amazon store or are list as incompatible, but work fine on my 8.9" Samsung tablet.
> 
> ...


Now, do sideloaded Apps end up under the Apps tab or in a folder?


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

They go right to Apps when installed.


----------



## cvwriter (May 16, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Overdrive is also good.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

YouTube isn't already on the Kindle Fire? 

How does one do this sideloading?

(My Fire arrived... but I'm not sure if I'll be allowed to open it before my bday. Or Christmas. Whichever comes first.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> YouTube isn't already on the Kindle Fire?


No, presumably because Google owns YouTube.



> How does one do this sideloading?


It depends. Some apps you can download directly from the site, such as Dropbox (www.dropbox.com/android, I believe.) It gets downloaded, you can either find it in your notifications or in "downloads" in the web browser.

Some apps you do through the market you get it through, such as 1mobile.com or getjar.com.

Some apps you may have to get from another source completely and then download; some of the Google apps, for example. I keep copies of downloaded apk files in a Dropbox folder so that they are always accessible.

You have to go to Settings and authorize third party apps.

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

YAY! Got xfinity working!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy, this'll get me started when I open the box.


----------



## Keith W. Lumley (Nov 28, 2012)

cool thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> *Gmail *- PM me for detailed installation instructions
> *
> *


*

I'll note that setting up the native email app that comes with the Fire HD to work with GMail couldn't be simpler:

Tap on the menu icon in the upper right hand corner of the app (open square with three lines);

Go to Settings, Add Account. Pick GMail and you'll add a name for the account, your email address and password. A couple more clicks per directions and you're done!

Any folder you have set up in GMail will be available from the app.

I have two different GMail accounts set up on my Fire HD, as well as my Verizon email.

Betsy*


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll note that setting up the native email app that comes with the Fire HD to work with GMail couldn't be simpler:
> 
> Tap on the menu icon in the upper right hand corner of the app (open square with three lines);
> 
> ...


I like the pure Gmail & Google Calendar experience better. I will probably use the Amazon email client for my POP mail account or enterprise email if/when I get forced by my job.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I like the pure Gmail & Google Calendar experience better. I will probably use the Amazon email client for my POP mail account or enterprise email if/when I get forced by my job.


To each, his own, I guess. I was really pleased that the app on the HD Fire made it so easy to set up all my email accounts AND synced appropriately with Gmail and Google calendar -- which syncs with my main outlook calendar on my main desktop computer. With the original fire I needed a separate app to do all that. And, for me, Gmail is just a sort of 'placeholder' email address -- I have it to access google stuff, but don't really use it for anything regularly.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So ADWLauncer is working on your HD?  I haven't been able to get GO Launcher, which worked on my Fire, to work on my HD.  Haven't tried ADW tho...


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To each, his own, I guess. I was really pleased that the app on the HD Fire made it so easy to set up all my email accounts AND synced appropriately with Gmail and Google calendar -- which syncs with my main outlook calendar on my main desktop computer. With the original fire I needed a separate app to do all that. And, for me, Gmail is just a sort of 'placeholder' email address -- I have it to access google stuff, but don't really use it for anything regularly.


I wouldn't see the need to clutter up my device with an email address that I don't use regularly. I use Gmail as my regular service and my POP email is left over from when I used a personal service as my regular email.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I like the pure Gmail & Google Calendar experience better. I will probably use the Amazon email client for my POP mail account or enterprise email if/when I get forced by my job.


Certainly some will, and that's of course fine.  Just wanted to clarify that the Fire HD native apps seamlessly integrate with Google's email and calendar for those (like me) interested. It took me less than a minute total to set up the mail, contacts and calendar apps to use my Google data. I use a GMail address as a primary address, and love the Fire's native app. I even have access to all my folders that I set up on gmail.com.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> So ADWLauncer is working on your HD? I haven't been able to get GO Launcher, which worked on my Fire, to work on my HD. Haven't tried ADW tho...


There have been reports elsewhere on the 'Net that ADWL is about the only launcher people have been able to get to work. There's a link to instructions somewhere...it's not as straightforward as just sideloading, as I recall.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

ADWLauncher works.  The problem is that only the paid, not the free version works so I can't just hand over an .apk file, nor do I believe you can get that version from any of the on-off Android stores.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Pogo does NOT work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> ADWLauncher works. The problem is that only the paid, not the free version works so I can't just hand over an .apk file, nor do I believe you can get that version from any of the on-off Android stores.


For those interested, here's a link about loading ADWL on your Fire.
http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2012/09/20/an-alternate-homescreen-launcher-for-kindle-fire-hd-that-works-video/

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Betsy   I was just about to go searching for it - maybe I can get it for my NC and extract it that way...if I can figure out the directions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not interested in it myself, but I know we have a lot of people who are.  I like the Carousel just fine...in fact, I think I'll go take a spin...  

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  It's working!  I've got way too many apps - in fact since I couldn't organize them I'd loaded very few.  I'll be a much happier camper now.  And what's really nice is that the background sticks - changeable wallpaper!  I'm way too easily amused...

Thanks for the info y'all!!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

OK this is a funny one. I got Monopoly when it was free but it doesn't show as compatible with my Fire 8.9. I WAS able to sideload it. It's a little fuzzy but not awfully so and it is playable.


----------

